# PCGH-High-End-PC Skylake-Edition: Core i5-6600K und Asus Strix GTX 970 [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-High-End-PC Skylake-Edition: Core i5-6600K und Asus Strix GTX 970 [Anzeige]*

					Die Redakteure der PC Games Hardware haben einen neuen High-End-PC konfiguriert, der von Alternate gebaut und verkauft wird. Dieser nutzt den aktuellen Skylake-Prozessor Core i5-6600K. 

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-High-End-PC Skylake-Edition: Core i5-6600K und Asus Strix GTX 970 [Anzeige]*


----------



## bootzeit (29. Oktober 2015)

Nur 8GB RAM aber ne 500GB SSD.....klar am falschen Ende gespart aber ganz klar . Dann noch 1500€...ey gehts noch, ganz im ernst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ??


----------



## bschicht86 (29. Oktober 2015)

bootzeit schrieb:


> ...



.. und die GTX970. Vermutlch werden die Rechner nicht für den wohlinformierten User erstellt, sondern mit ein Haufen "Eyecatcher" für den uninformierten Käufer.


----------



## Threshold (29. Oktober 2015)

bootzeit schrieb:


> Nur 8GB RAM aber ne 500GB SSD.....klar am falschen Ende gespart aber ganz klar . Dann noch 1500€...ey gehts noch, ganz im ernst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dazu nur 2133er RAM.


----------



## Birbus (30. Oktober 2015)

Möglichst viel sachen reinpacken welche den uninformierten locken und an den Sachen auf die keiner achtet sparen = Der PCGH Pc aka beliebiger klischehafter Fertig PC ist fertig ;D


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Oktober 2015)

Ist doch ein schöner Rechner. Wer es billig haben will, nimmt die Jubiläums Edition, wer alles etwas besser möchte, nimmt den heute vorgestellten. 
Wenn ich den Ärger hier im Forum sehe, den immer mehr User mit der R9-390 haben, scheint die Zeit der GTX 970 noch nicht zu ende zu sein.


----------



## Birbus (30. Oktober 2015)

Die Zeit der 970 sollte zuende gewesen sein seitdem der Betrug aufgeflogen ist


----------



## Notafreak (30. Oktober 2015)

Ich hätte jetzt schon zwei mal gerne eine R9 380 oder 390 verbaut, aber die gtx960 und gtx970 haben gewonnen.
Die extra 5fps wiegen einfach nicht auf gegen die extra Hitze und Lautstärke und den besseren Treibersupport.

Die Preise schaun ok aus  nur wenig teurer als der Eigenbau.
Letzter Bau war i5-6500 mit günstigem MB, gtx960 4gb, 250ssd, 2tb HDD, 8gb Ram, 500W Nt, Win 10 Lizenz, Gehäuse ,DVD brenner, 15€ cpu-kühler. Sind auf ca. 1000€ gekommen.


----------



## bootzeit (30. Oktober 2015)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ist doch ein schöner Rechner.



Ja klar ist er aber mit nichten für 1500€ . Wer den PC zusammengestellt hat braucht nochmal eine Schulung meiner Meinung nach. Ich störe mich an den nur 8GB RAM, daß ist einfach heute nicht mehr zeitgemäß und das sollte ein Herr Waadt auch wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## bschicht86 (29. November 2015)

Ich wunder mich grad, dass für den PC wieder eine Anzeige geschaltet wird, obwohl es doch Probleme mit Skylake und gewissen Kühlern geben soll, gerade auch mit dem, der dort verbaut ist.

Blöderweise (oder soll ich "Interessanterweise" sagen) ist der Artikel von gestern verschwunden, der das Thematisiert hat. Merkwürdig.
Derweil hatte ich den gestern noch meinem Schwiegervater gezeigt, der selbst PC's zusammenschraubt.


----------



## Arius88 (29. November 2015)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ist doch ein schöner Rechner. Wer es billig haben will, nimmt die Jubiläums Edition, wer alles etwas besser möchte, nimmt den heute vorgestellten.
> Wenn ich den Ärger hier im Forum sehe, den immer mehr User mit der R9-390 haben, scheint die Zeit der GTX 970 noch nicht zu ende zu sein.





Also ich hab mit meiner R9 390 (MSI) keine Probleme. Es wurde ja mal gemeint das keine AMD Karten verbaut werden, weil Alternate das so will..


----------



## Watertouch (29. November 2015)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ist doch ein schöner Rechner. Wer es billig haben will, nimmt die Jubiläums Edition, wer alles etwas besser möchte, nimmt den heute vorgestellten.
> Wenn ich den Ärger hier im Forum sehe, den immer mehr User mit der R9-390 haben, scheint die Zeit der GTX 970 noch nicht zu ende zu sein.


Na schön wenn du meinst. Es gibt nun mal ne Menge Leute die sich nicht gern verarschen lassen und ganz ehrlich, 3.5GB bei der Leistung? Da ist man doch prädestiniert für die schnellen Aufrüstzyklen die Nievidia sich wünscht. Und ich wette das die meißten 970 Verkäufe auf das Konto von Leuten gehen die nicht sonderlich viel Ahnung haben oder gerne eine verkrüppelte Karte wollen ^^ ich jedenfalls bin sehr zufrieden mit meiner 390 und habe keine Probleme


----------



## shootme55 (13. Februar 2016)

Mach dir nicht ins Hemd, soll doch jeder kaufen was er will, und die 970 hat durchaus vorteile gegenüber eine radeon. 

Abgesehn davon: ist das ein popeliger mugen in diesem "High End"?


----------



## wagga (13. Februar 2016)

Es gibt für die Kühler angepasste Modelle oder Montagevorrichtungen, die den Fehler beheben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Februar 2016)

Watertouch schrieb:


> Na schön wenn du meinst. Es gibt nun mal ne Menge Leute die sich nicht gern verarschen lassen und ganz ehrlich, 3.5GB bei der Leistung? Da ist man doch prädestiniert für die schnellen Aufrüstzyklen die Nievidia sich wünscht. Und ich wette das die meißten 970 Verkäufe auf das Konto von Leuten gehen die nicht sonderlich viel Ahnung haben oder gerne eine verkrüppelte Karte wollen ^^ ich jedenfalls bin sehr zufrieden mit meiner 390 und habe keine Probleme


Wozu benötige ich zum Falten mehr als 3,5GB VRAM?  Ich möchte die R9-390 sehen, die beim Stromverbrauch einer GTX 970 eine ähnliche Leistung abgibt und ja, wenn eine Karte 24/7 das ganze Jahr läuft, sind 50-100 W Unterschied eine Menge Geld, da hat man nach zwei Jahren der Geld der Karte wieder raus, weil man jeden Tag 50 Cent mehr bezahlt. Die meisten GTX 970 gehen über 1500 MHz. Dann zeigt mir die R9-390, die in FullHD mehr Bilder auf den Bildschirm zaubert. Bei höheren Auflösungen ist das ganz etwas anderes, keine Frage.

Die AMD R9-390 ist eine wunderschöne Karte, keine Frage. Aber sie hat auch Nachteile.



shootme55 schrieb:


> Abgesehn davon: ist das ein popeliger mugen in diesem "High End"?


Der reicht doch für moderates Übertakten


----------



## Watertouch (14. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wozu benötige ich zum Falten mehr als 3,5GB VRAM?  Ich möchte die R9-390 sehen, die beim Stromverbrauch einer GTX 970 eine ähnliche Leistung abgibt und ja, wenn eine Karte 24/7 das ganze Jahr läuft, sind 50-100 W Unterschied eine Menge Geld, da hat man nach zwei Jahren der Geld der Karte wieder raus, weil man jeden Tag 50 Cent mehr bezahlt. Die meisten GTX 970 gehen über 1500 MHz. Dann zeigt mir die R9-390, die in FullHD mehr Bilder auf den Bildschirm zaubert. Bei höheren Auflösungen ist das ganz etwas anderes, keine Frage.
> 
> Die AMD R9-390 ist eine wunderschöne Karte, keine Frage. Aber sie hat auch Nachteile.
> 
> ...


Das war aufs Gaming bezogen.


----------

